# Amerikanische Sender in Deutschland



## Surma (15. August 2005)

Hossa!

Ich denke zwar, das dieses Thema schon abgehandelt wurde, kan nes aber leider nicht finden, sorry:

Ich moechte eigentlich nur 3 bestimmte Sender hier bei mir @ home empfangen.

ABC, FOX und NBC

Wie mach ich sowas? Per TV-Karte und Kabel? 
Oder brauch ich n Satteliten?
DVB-T?
Oder gibts nen legalen Internetstream (wohl kaum...)?


----------



## chmee (15. August 2005)

DVB-S wird Dir weiterhelfen. also digitaler Sat-Empfang.
http://www.lyngsat.com/europe.html - Satelliten in Europa.

mfg chmee


----------

